# WINE without the Internet



## serjsk8 (May 26, 2015)

Hello,
I use package emulators/i386-wine for some applications that have no counterpart in FreeBSD.
But I saw that my application does not have access to the Internet.
And Internet Explore installed in Wine also does not have access to the Internet.
In previous versions of Wine I did not have this problem.

Somebody knows how to set up access to the Internet in the Wine?
P.S.
I mean TCP/IP configuration.


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2015)

There's nothing to set up in Wine regarding this. It should simply work, I'm running an Arma 3 dedicated server through Wine.


----------



## serjsk8 (May 27, 2015)

Yes, I have reviewed the entire configuration of the Wine...
When I run `ipconfig` I don't have "Default Gateway"

```
$ wine ipconfig
Ethernet adapter wlan0
  Connection-specific DNS suffix. . : home
  IPv4 address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.136
  Default gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
```
This is normal?

And when I run the Internet Explorer, I have the following error.

```
fixme:ole:RemUnknown_QueryInterface No interface for iid {00000019-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
```
Maybe it belongs to a network interface?
In previous versions WINE I did not have "Internet problem".


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2015)

serjsk8 said:


> Yes, I have reviewed the entire configuration of the Wine...
> When I run `ipconfig` I don't have "Default Gateway"
> 
> ```
> ...


I've never actually looked at that, but it appears 'normal':

```
dayz@dayz:~ % wine .wine/drive_c/windows/system32/cmd.exe 
Microsoft Windows 6.1.7601 (1.7.42)

H:\>ipconfig
fixme:iphlpapi:get_dns_servers Unimplemented on this system
fixme:iphlpapi:get_dns_servers Unimplemented on this system
Ethernet adapter vtnet0

    Connection-specific DNS suffix. . : 
    Default gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter lo0

    Connection-specific DNS suffix. . : 
    Default gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter lo1

    Connection-specific DNS suffix. . : 
    IPv4 address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.21.20
    Default gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Unknown adapter pflog0

    Connection-specific DNS suffix. . : 
    Default gateway . . . . . . . . . : 


H:\>
```



> And when I run the Internet Explorer, I have the following error.


I've never tried IE either. But the Steam application has no problems logging in and downloading. My Arma 3 server works just fine too. I do get a plethora of warnings like these:

```
fixme:winhttp:get_system_proxy_autoconfig_url no support on this platform
{...}
err:winsock:interface_bind Failed to bind to interface, receiving broadcast packets will not work on socket 13d0.
```
That last one might be due to it running inside a jail. Most of the warnings don't appear to have any detrimental effect so I simply ignore them. Arma 3 does crash from time to time, Arma 2 ran a lot better. But I think this is mostly due to support for VC2013 versus VC2012. I am running emulators/i386-wine-devel instead of the regular version, you may want to give that one a shot.


----------



## serjsk8 (May 31, 2015)

Thank you for your answer.
I try to compile from the port.
Very strange, that I do not have access to the Internet ....


----------

